# pigeon home available in richmond, va



## furandfeathers (Feb 22, 2008)

I was just online searching for some pigeons and ran across this site.

I am a wildlife rehabilitator in the Richmond, VA, area and often take in injured or orphaned pigeons -- some feral, some banded. After weeks (or months) of care and feeding, nearly all of them are released. (but they don't ever go far! I have a flock of about 25 that eat, drink, and bathe here. Some have been around for years and have added their own offspring to the flock.)

But right now I have just one in captivity and he's been here alone for awhile -- even though the "wild" flock hangs around most of the day. He really needs a companion, and I'm happy to take more than one.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi  You may want to contact Roxtar -- he's in VA as well... see this thread - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25416


----------

